# Path of Hate by Damian Nenow



## finno2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I do not know if this is correct place to share it. It is a very good masterpiece of an animation movie . Shared by a friend called Zack in SAS forum 

ðÕÔÉ ÎÅÎÁ×ÉÓÔÉ :: ÷Ù ÓÍÏÔÒÉÔÅ ËÁÎÁÌ: ds_1 :: :: ÷ÉÄÅÏ ÎÁ RuTube*


----------



## Torch (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow cool,looks like something out of Heavy Metal magazine.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Oct 15, 2011)

Interesting clip.
Wonder if anyone has ever thought about an animated movie or multi-episode series that covers all or most aerial battlefields of WWII.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2011)

Really good animation/graphics and they did a good job with the details, thanks for posting it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## hitoshi (Oct 16, 2011)

Incredible animation. Great post, very surreal...those two didn't want to give up till one of them went down


----------

